# Best power & elec only BIG bass lake in NEO



## HoggBoss (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok hawg hunters, I've read all the ODNR reports and projections. They seem like a good source for a general overview, but can seem a little vague. Plus, I always wonder if they stretch the truth here and there a little in an attempt to move the fisherman population around where they want it. Understate one and overstate another.

So.. I wanted to see what the bass fishing community has to say about this. Which is the best public access lake in NEO for BIG bass (not numbers necessarily, but feel free to chime in on that too if you like) in both the elec only and gas outboard categories?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

if you have a gas-powered boat and live in NEO and you are not fishing eries harbors and breakwalls for bass you are just stupid. rock bass smallmouth largemouth are all to be had and way more aggressive than the snobby inland lake bass. electric only though I would have to say Ladue. I'm just too lazy to pull my outboard off to go there


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

If Evans lake counts then it is best big bass lake in area. Not exactly public, but you can get a permit to hold tourney there. There is a thread where two members of Girard Lakes caught 22ish w/ 5 fish!!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

for electric i don't think you can beat mogadore or ladue for big fish


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

deer creek early is very very productive for big largemouth, it took 18lbs to win a tournament in april and i had 12lbs with 3 fish biggest one was 6lbs ....you might get lucky and even catch a smallmouth there to!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

my vote goes to mosqutio monsters


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ladue for Electric only lake is loaded with toads- Nipps circuits has proved that time and time again over and over. 

Cleveland area breakwalls are loaded with nice largemouth...if I wasn't such a walleye junky I would fish for them but I don't!


----------

